# Hotmail virus help needed.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

My hotmail account keeps spamming people on my address list. Does anyone know how to stop this?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

check with spyware. You must have a few in your computer. There are some software you can download to get rid of spyware.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

have you run a virus scanner. It may not be your hotmail account doing it, but maybe a case of your account being used in the return address. You can also change your password in case someone has hacked your account.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

rescuepenguin said:


> have you run a virus scanner. It may not be your hotmail account doing it, but maybe a case of your account being used in the return address. You can also change your password in case someone has hacked your account.


 Changed the password. I have Norton antivirus. Shouldnt this catch a virus?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It SHOULD but I haven't used Norton since the 90's. Try a freeware version like AVG to see if it will catch something. Worst case scenario you'll be in the same condition you're in now.

It definitely isn't accessing your hotmail account. My buddy's does this with his iPhone every so often though.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep us up to date on whats going on. All of the big name security companies offer a free trial version for use tonight. They are all about the same.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Get malwarebytes from Malwarebytes and run it .. Grab the free version .. It catches stuff your a/v misses. After you run it to clean crap out of your computer , change your Hotmail password.


----------



## saddog (Apr 26, 2010)

I had the same problem with my Hot mail account earlier this year, I took my computer in to get cleaned and gutted, and it kept sending spam, my problem was with hot mail, not my computer. I ended up having to close that account, and after, I think 90 days of non use, Microsoft closes that account also.


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

+ 1 on Malware bytes, its free.

Also try to download an anti spyware program like SuperAntiSpyware free edition or Spybot.

Another helpful tool is CCleaner. I use it to check what programs run when my computer starts up. Sometimes when you get a virus you can see some new entries in your startup list that look suspicious. Then you can google it and double check. Ccleaner also cleans up your registry and temporary files.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

+1 for Malwarebytes. That was the only program that helped me when I had problems on my machine. I personally hate Norton, it never worked for me. I think it's slow and useless. I've been using ESET NOD for few years now. It's not perfect but it catches lots of stuff and does not take as much memory as norton does. Check also the windows defender, it's from microsoft and it's free. You may consider different browser, something like Firefox or Opera. IE is targeted more often by virus creators. Or switch your e-mail. I've been using yahoo.ca for years now and I'm still pretty happy with it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

+2 for malwarebytes and superantispy, both free and work great


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Be careful if you search for SuperAntispyware .. There is at least one scam using a similar name. Here is the link to the legitimate one. SUPERAntiSpyware.com | Remove Malware | Remove Spyware - AntiMalware, AntiSpyware, AntiAdware!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Microsoft offers free antivirus software now. One of my sons, who has a degree in Computer Science, has been trying it and says that it's very good.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Microsofts Security Essentials is a very good basic anti-virus program... as good as any of them out there ; but it is still wise to do occasional scans with other malware programs like Malwarebytes too . No A/V is 100% in catching all the malware , and secondary scans can sometimes root out ones your usual A/V might miss.
Here is the site to get Security Essentials if you don't already have a favourite anti-virus program , or want to change to MS SE

Virus, Spyware & Malware Protection | Microsoft Security Essentials

And here is an excellent article on keeping your risks to a minimum.

Stop Spyware - Drive-By Download Prevention | Windows Fanatics


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave helped me out when I had the same problem and since I put these programs on my comp and use them I have not had any issues with my comp at all. When it comes to comps the young guy know what he is talking about


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like Dave already gave good advice.

You always need 3 softwares in your machine.
1. Antivirus Program (I like Kaspersky [you have to pay] or Avast [free])
2. Anti Malware/Spyware program (I use spybot)
3. Registry Cleaner (CCcleaner is a good program)

In your case, I would definitely suggest the above 3 and also changing your password.

I work in the IT security industry as Assistant Director of Technology, so my recommendations are based on "in-depth" knowledge and experience.


----------

